# Most coyotes on one stand?



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

What was the most coyotes you ever called in on one stand? What's the most you ever killed on one stand? 
I talked to Major Boddicker, he told me he called in 13 on one stand, I also talked to Murray Burnham and he said he called in 12 twice. By the way, they didn't say they killed them all.
I don't expect people to be doing what they do, but I'd like to know just for the fun of it. Maybe when and where you did it?


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Called in 5 four different times. All in Indiana.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Called in six in one stand,two seperate occasions.In ND.Never killed more than 2 in one stand.


----------



## skinner (Jul 25, 2006)

I wish I could say I called in 12 coyote at one time but I have only manage to call in 3 coyotes in one stand got 2 of those. Man I glad to get one to come in


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I couldn't get a count. I was out in the North Dakota badlands, and evidently set up to call on the border of two territories. I had a pack about 500 yards east, and another pack about 500 yards west. They just kept their distance and swore at each other in canine. I have no idea how many was in each pack, but it sounded like a half dozen. I have called in seven at one time that I got a count on. 
Out of the two packs, they stayed just out of sight and I never got a shot. Out of the seven I got a clear shot on one and took him. I have called in six two different times.
One day I howled in three. As they approached I pulled a dumb one I hadn't done since a teenager. I leaned forward more the closer they came, and didn't notice the barrel of my call was right up to the back of my scope. When it came time to shoot I couldn't see anything. My hunting partner nocked down two of the three before I could see to shoot. Did that make me feel stupid or what? He was shooting a 223 and Hornady SX bullets. Both got up again. He concentrated on one, and by this time my thumb had melted a hole in the ice on my scope lense so I knocked one down. The other got away with an SX right to the shoulder. I guess we should both be laughed at.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I called in a fourple (4 coyotes) and Brad T. shot two of them as they circled downwind.


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Fourple... I'm gonna use that one! LOL!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

So far six on one stand is the best, but never killed more then two?Somebody had to do better then that. Not really, them coyotes running all over the place are not the easy to kill. By the way, what's a fourple? I don't think I ever called one of them in lol. :wink:


----------



## Vic (Aug 7, 2006)

Three winters ago, I was calling the foothills of the Chirachua mountains, a little snow on the ground,calm early morning...perfect calling scenario. I called in five coyotes that I could see pounding in from maybe 600 yards out, they fanned out infront of me in big arch and began that typical swarming maneuver thing they do. I killed four of them,and when I stood up to survey what had just happened, I turned to look behind me,and out maybe 100 yards one was sitting on top of a big rat mound, I sat down,rested my rifle in teh mesquite I was squatted behind and killed that one too. Five coyotes killed on one stand, absolutely my finest hour


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I called a Fourple once also.

On another occasion like Plainsman I must have been set up on the territorial line as I had two packs talking to each other right after I started calling. Never did see any of them though.

With all this talk of calling in multiple coyotes at once I really think I need that AR I've been drooling over.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

SDHandgunner, I don't think an AR is going to do much better then a bolt action on multi coyote stands. 
My reasoning is this, if the coyotes come in one at a time like I've seen happen many times the bolt action well do just fine. 
If 5 or 10 all come in at once you're going to have a Chinese fire drill and you'll be lucky to get 1 or 2, no matter what kind of rifle you use.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Larry, your kill ratio will improve drastically by getting an AR(Hey, we all need an excuse to get another rifle!!!). :jammin:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Vic, what kind of AR you shoot? I bet you own and use a bolt action, probably a .17. I know you can kill coyotes, I seen you do it on a video.

Bet you can't wait tell the weather cools off huh, I'm up high so it don't get to a 100 much, but close. Been having lots of rain here, how about you?

MossyMo, I hate to pop your bobble man, but an AR ain't going to bring up kill ratio. The thing that brings up your kill ratio is good shooting.

You don't need an excuse to get another rifle, just do it lol.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Danny B said:


> SDHandgunner, I don't think an AR is going to do much better then a bolt action on multi coyote stands.
> My reasoning is this, if the coyotes come in one at a time like I've seen happen many times the bolt action well do just fine.
> If 5 or 10 all come in at once you're going to have a Chinese fire drill and you'll be lucky to get 1 or 2, no matter what kind of rifle you use.
> 
> I don't own a AR, but I'd like to have one too, I'd also like to take it predator hunting but I see no advantage. They are neat looking guns but when I was in the Army I got to shoot everything from a M14 to a flame througher :wink:


Yeah I know what you are saying, BUT I gotta have some excuse to tell the Mrs other than I just WANT ONE. I suppose I could tell her it would be easier for her to shoot hehehehe.

Larry


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Vic said:


> Three winters ago, I was calling the foothills of the Chirachua mountains, a little snow on the ground,calm early morning...perfect calling scenario. I called in five coyotes that I could see pounding in from maybe 600 yards out, they fanned out infront of me in big arch and began that typical swarming maneuver thing they do. I killed four of them,and when I stood up to survey what had just happened, I turned to look behind me,and out maybe 100 yards one was sitting on top of a big rat mound, I sat down,rested my rifle in teh mesquite I was squatted behind and killed that one too. Five coyotes killed on one stand, absolutely my finest hour


Yep I would say that that would be quite a feat indeed. Don't know about you but would definately be my finest hour. Heck I've never killed more than one on one stand so far. Congrats on a job well done.

Larry


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok, I got a couple stories to tell, but I forgot them?


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I think this is a good subject, where are all the stories? If you called in 20 on one stand and missed them all, that's cool. Just tell us about it.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

13 @ 1 stand... My Buddy Chris and I were hunting just south of the county dump (Otero, NM) we were walking out to set up. saw a lone coyote bedded down as we were walking down a slight depression in the desert. The Yotie got up and started walking away we slowly sat down and waited some... ( we thought we were busted... ) But the coyote was quiet. So we started calling, pretty soon we had one come in from 10 O'clock. (we use a clock system reference based of the e-caller, with 2 way radio with headset and mic to communicate),

Now before I get into the action I have to state our weapons for that day... the night before the wife bought me a new shotgun for my birthday and I bought my .300WM... it was only boresighted... Chris said take it anyway we'll get them in and will be less than 100yrds and the boresight will be fine... and we had already called in a single before this stand @ about 60yrds and dropped him with the .300...

Well he got with-in 45yrds of chris and stopped. I had no clear shot and Chris could only see its head... he lined up with the shotgun and let 1 fly... a bit of fur flew but so did the coyote... I tried to get him on the way out and missed.... cycled another round in the chamber and started to line up for another shot the coyote passed another coyote running in torward us... distracted by #2 I lined up on him for a shot.... and missed! rammed my 3rd round into the chamber, now standing... took another pop @ #2 missed for the 3rd time. All this time the action was more than 100yrds and chris was and felt helpless with the shotgun....

I thought "well thats done..." gun was empty and that yotie was gone... Chris is hollering over the radio "Coyotes over here and there and here and there. I now focused on the open spanse infrom of me to see coyotes runing every which direction! I reloaded as fast as possible... tried 2 more shots on a yotie hell bent for the next county last shot fired was on a Yotie trotting along the ploe line about 300yrds out did my best to aim this boresighted rifle, hit about a foot under him.

Chris and I sat back down and just ran though our mids what just happened... we had never experienced anything like that we had coyotes running every which way we couldn't figure out which to shoot @... we recalled those that we saw and which direction and summed up we had 13 coyotes from 100 to 300yrds with a boresighted rifle and a shotgun!

Man how we wished we would of had our primary varmint rigs!!! I'm pretty sure, had we had the AR and Chris's 22-250 we would of had @ least a couple down. But we didn't we just sat there for a long time chatting about the stand and laughing... we must of been a pair to watch as this all went down. A memory to charish the rest of our lives.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Great story, you sound like another predator caller I know from Tularosa, except he hunts Whitesands to get big numbers. Otero county dump huh, lol. :wink:


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

my friend and his buddy the other day made a setup around 5:30 AM in a small blind.. they started calling and after about ten minutes 3 coyotes came running in.. they each took a shot at a coyote and brought 2 of them home.. my friends was a 51 pound and the other guys was 45 pounds..
my buddy's thinking of gettin his mounted..


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

fingerz42, out here in southern NM, if anyone shot a coyote that big they'd put you in jail for shooting a lobo lol. Them are some BIG coyotes, where did this take place?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

pennsylvania.. we have big coyotes.. most of our full grown ones are anywhere from 45 to 55 pounds..


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

from the pa game commission site..
http://www.pgc.state.pa.us/pgc/cwp/view ... 8&q=150783

here is their quote.. 
*Biology*
The eastern coyote is much larger than its western counterpart. Adult males in Pennsylvania weigh 45 to 55 pounds. The heaviest known male caught here weighed 62 pounds. Females are smaller, 35 to 40 pounds. The heaviest known female in Pennsylvania weighed 42 pounds. Total body length of eastern coyotes ranges from 48 to 60 inches. Their pelage colors range from light blond, reddish blond, gray to dark brown washed with black, and black. Generally, coyotes are gray to a German shepherd coloration. Their legs are gray, tan and reddish with black markings or lines down the front of the front legs. The cheeks and behind the ears are reddish or chestnut colored. Blond, reddish and black coyotes may not have any noticeable black stripes on their front legs. Their ears are erect and their bottle brush tail is usually held in a downward position. Normally, their eyes are yellow, but some with brown eyes have been found.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

fingerz42, have you ever heard of a gal named Sheri Baity? She also lives in Penn and is one heck of a predator caller. I seen a picture of her with a 60lb 5 1/2 foot long coyote she called in and killed back in 95. Yeah, I know about those east coast wolfotes lol.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

lol they are full bread coyotes.. they just big lol..


----------



## coyotekiler4 (Aug 14, 2006)

I''ve taken 3 over 50# one was over 55# but that is as high as my feed grain scale goes. one was very dark almost black. I'll see if I can figure how to get that picture posted.

36 days till NY opener.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

Danny B...

If your ever in Alamo... stop in Rocky Mountain Supply. My old hunting partner Chris Hibner is the lead mechanic there. I do miss hunting the Yoties there... hris and I dropped quite a few out on WhiteSands. matter of fact Chris got his first Bob out there in area 7. I'm hoping to make it make for visit this spring! Chris lives in Tuley now prior to that he resided in La Luz. I'm familer with with ur neck of the woods we've hunted up there before.. 2 of our favortie spots was in Oscuro we had permision to hunt on the Hefker/Vega Ranch as well as Robert and Joe Lowe's Orchard. although on the Orchard we were only allow to shoot rabbits... which he had a blast doing sitting on top of 1 of the 3 50ft water tanks early morning and eveing blasting was a hoot and honed the rifle skills :sniper:

Heck it everthing goes well and I can get the leave... we may just have too hook up when I come visit :beer:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

VarmintHunter117,that's funny, I was just at Rocky Mountian Supply yesterday picking up my weed wacker. 
I know almost all the ranchers in the Carrizozo area because I have a predator hunting museum and they all know I hunt coyotes. 
I lined up a trip to Whitesands this year with Dusty Wood, we are going to take my old friend Gerry Blair on a coyote hunt for his new book. 
I know Henry Vega, see him almost every morning having coffee at the store, lots of Vegas in this area lol. 
I've hunted coyotes behind those orchards with Dusty before, they want hunters to pay them $25 a day to hunt coyotes there now, no way. 
When you come down check out the museum in Carrizozo, it's not big yet but I have alot of interesting things in it.


----------



## canine (Aug 28, 2006)

My best stand so far was 8 came in and i killed 3 of them. That was here at home. In Az. last year we had several stands of 3 to 4 and one stand had 5 come in. In Az, we had several stands that 2 came in each from a different direction, that don't happen often here in Ohio.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

Danny B Next time you see Henry ask him if he remembers a guy who got a bobcat out @ his place during a cattle round-up.

Chris and I showed up to hunt on there on the ranch and found a hole gagle of folks... they were rounding up that years yearlings... they had cleard the south end of the ranch and were going to work the north that morning.... so Chris and I head out to the south.... called in 1 yotie and chris droppped him... we had taken a short break sitting on the ATVs Chris looked over torward WhiteSands adn commented... "yep over there last spring I dropped my Bobcat" I pointed torward the moutntians to the southeast a bit and said "Yep this time last year I got my first Bob over there by Sacramento Lake" we both chuckled... finished our cokes and a smoke.... then headed for our next stand...

Our next stand was getting close to the foot hills... we sat up and started calling... I had seen something coming in rouhgly 300yrds out in the open grass.... lost sight a few times then caught glimpse here and there.... Told Chris we had one coming in @ roughly 1 o'clock. First I called it out as a yotie.... then the next glimpse my mind told me it was a bobcat... but was unsure... i relayed this thought to Chris. Still unsure @ the next sighting I once again said it was a coyote... then sneeking thru the grass was this nice bobcat had her in the scope and was evident this time I was sure. Told Chris "yeah its a Bobcat" He had yet to sight her... His replay was "make up your damn mind! (laughing)"

I sat there with the AR lined up on her waiting for my shot... It then dawned on me... I have the wrong ammo for a bobcat! (was shooting Winchester Silvertips, I load my own but they were fairly new and had to try them) Well she kinda stood up from her low crawl and turned broadside to me... Chris asked if i had a shot to which I replied "yes" he retorted "Take it" I eased the tigger back and let my weapon roar :sniper: I seen the hit it was solid... but not were I wanted it 

She (the Bocat, yes it was a female) was shot in the spine... she was still moving away @ a good clip with only her front legs draggin her rear. we got up and ran torward her... as we drew close she let out this roar Even though Bobs aren't really big cat... THEY SURE DO SOUND LIKE ONE!!! the hair on the back of my neck stood on end! it was @ this time Chris said shoot her again... which I retorted... Man i really dont want to i have the wrong ammo.. look @ the damn hole in her... right after which she growled again... my reply was OK... BOOM! she was down for good with the 2nd round. which was the humane thing to do anyway the 2nd round didn't do any more damage... but since the big hole in her back... she became a shoulder mount instead of rugged out.

Well once again Chris and I relished in our suckess and surprise that we called in a Bob here... it was starting to warm up and since we had this prize we called it a day (Got to get kitty to Shelly... awesome taxidermist there in Alamo) and headed back to the truck. we pulled up @ the ranch house and Mr. Hefker was there and a few others riding in they were coming in for a bite to eat... So we all chatted for a bit and examined the prize. Told the story of where and how... it was @ this time chris and I remembered about our break before that stand and hwo we noth commented on the previous years Bobcats... Oh and the Date was Oct 27, 1997 1 day past the date I got my first Bob in 96!

Man I do miss it... but the memories will last a lifetime!

Mr. Hefker and Vega are really great folks! I can not thank them enough for the time Chris and I spent on there land hunting! Also the times they graciously offered Chris and I to sit down and break bread with them after hunting for the day and them working the cattle. Yep I do miss it! May have to pay them all a visit next time I'm down!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll tell Henry you said that. Well heck, I'm going to have to start hunting soon, I need some more memories lol. 
Dang, you got your first cat in 96? I really feel old now. I remember when I killed my first bobcat, it was in California back in 64, before they had a season or limit on them. 
By the way, the most coyotes I ever called in was in Nevada. Had a hunting partner doing the shooting, I think he got 2 out of 12 coming in one at a time lol. Another time with a different partner, we killed 9 out of 9. 
Hell, I may have called in more down in Mexico once, but couldn't count them all, they were running everywhere. 
Good hunting to you this year and I hope you make it back down here someday.


----------

